# Cleared! What do I need now?!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We had our training evaluation on Duke today. He settled in pretty quickly! We met everyone and got to start some Obedience. It was nice watching everyone work their dogs.... lots of nice GSDs & Mals! 

Training went GREAT today! Duke did amazing during his evaluation! We did some agitation work with the tug toy.... he loved it! Had a lot of fun, and enjoyed barking all he wanted!  We've been cleared to join the Sunday training class and the protection part of it. 

Now.... with this.. I know there are things we need to get....

What I know I need:
-Kennel for the car
-flat collar
-Short leash
-New prong (ours is a quick release, can't have those... so for class, we need a regular one)
-Attachment for prong to connect to the collar. (just in case)
-Tug toy

Anything I'm missing?

Also, where is the best place to get all of this? I know where to get the basic things like kennel, collars, etc. But the tug toy? What's a good place to order those? I know of the Leerburg site, but are they fair priced? Ship fast?

Next Sunday we have class again and I want to make sure we have what we need. Especially the essentials.

(BTW... I am SUPER excited about this!! I was jumping up and down inside when the trainer told me he was cleared to start training!!! :wild


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

www.hallmarkk9.com there may be places closer to you


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

holland said:


> www.hallmarkk9.com there may be places closer to you


Ah, yes! That's the site one of them mentioned during class...

Thank you!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would look at elitek9 too. Balls on string from Hallmark are great, and the yellow elite ball is strong, too. Some dogs prefer tugs some like balls, so try each or rotate them to keep the value high.
Synthetic two handle tug is my favorite as far as tugs go. 
You may be able to pick up a kennel on CL. I'd also get a crate fan because your dog will be crated most of the day. Stainless water bucket attached to the crate, and if you are doing tracking, some surveyors flags from a home improvement store. Also a longer line for tracking is nice to have, and the ASAT one dries quick, easy to clean when you are tracking in the damp dew.
I'd also get a tab line(8"-10") for the prong, and a fursaver. 
If you need a harness, someone in the club may be willing to lend you one(they aren't used for a long period of time, just while the dog is learning some of the different protection techniques) while back-tied. Otherwise Bridgport equipment has one of the best at a great price(tracking harness to be used in agitation): https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96
Have fun with your new addiction!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yayy! Congrats!

I use Leerburg, Hallmark, and Elitek9 typically. For leashes, I have a 33ft tracking leash, a 10ft leash for bitework, and 6ft and 4ft leashes for anything else that I may need. For tabs, I just buy a regular nylon or cotton leash and cut it to the length that I want because I'm not a fan of the brass or nickel rings that they usually put on the end of the pre-made leather tabs. 

I also would have a water pail/dish with water with me. I bought one that I could clip onto his crate. 

I use a fursaver during training along with a prong collar and just clip the two together when needed because Aiden doesn't wear a regular flat collar. Plus, I believe for trials you need to have a collar thats along the lines of a fursaver anyways. 

I'm sure theres a few things that I'm missing too. I'll add some more when I figure that out, lol.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I use leerburg and like them a lot. I also use zukak9 Home for leather equipment. His leatherwork is awesome and he guarantees is stuff for life.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I would look at elitek9 too. Balls on string from Hallmark are great, and the yellow elite ball is strong, too. Some dogs prefer tugs some like balls, so try each or rotate them to keep the value high.
> Synthetic two handle tug is my favorite as far as tugs go.
> You may be able to pick up a kennel on CL. I'd also get a crate fan because your dog will be crated most of the day. Stainless water bucket attached to the crate, and if you are doing tracking, some surveyors flags from a home improvement store. Also a longer line for tracking is nice to have, and the ASAT one dries quick, easy to clean when you are tracking in the damp dew.
> I'd also get a tab line(8"-10") for the prong, and a fursaver.
> ...





GatorDog said:


> Yayy! Congrats!
> 
> I use Leerburg, Hallmark, and Elitek9 typically. For leashes, I have a 33ft tracking leash, a 10ft leash for bitework, and 6ft and 4ft leashes for anything else that I may need. For tabs, I just buy a regular nylon or cotton leash and cut it to the length that I want because I'm not a fan of the brass or nickel rings that they usually put on the end of the pre-made leather tabs.
> 
> ...



Awesome!! Thank you two very much!! So much I have to get and learn about! But, it's worth it... we are so excited to start this training with him! He had so much fun today and so did Will and I! 

For a tug- I was looking at this one. I want something with 2 handles, but not anything huge... it's just for reward. Think this is good?
Gappay Stitched Jute Tug with 2 Handles 5x50cm

I also liked this collar: 
Leerburg | Leather Agitation Collar with Handle

I also have a nylon choker like this:
Leerburg | Nylon Slip Collar
Would that be ok to hook on with the prong? 

Also, how thick should the prong be? I've never shopped for one online.... the one we have now is wider. Duke isn't a dog that needs a thin one... he handles corrections fine on his thick one. Should that be fine to stay with?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robk said:


> I use leerburg and like them a lot. I also use zukak9 Home for leather equipment. His leatherwork is awesome and he guarantees is stuff for life.


Oh those are nice! Thank you! (and I like the idea of a lifetime guarantee)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the Leerburg agitation collars. I have the one without the handle for Aiden and it's great!

My favorite tugs are these. Aiden is kind of picky and likes his tugs to be kinda squishy. He's not a fan of the leather or hard jute roll types. We have the synthetic material and jute of this same style.
Leerburg | Mini Tug

I have the curogan fursaver and prong for Aiden. He has the 3.3mm prong and the medium link fursaver. 
This is the fursaver : Herm Sprenger 4.0 MM Curogan Fur Saver Meduim Link-Elite K-9
This is the prong: Leerburg | Prong Collars & Fur Saver Collars

You might be able to find the prong somewhere cheaper. I got mine from elitek9 for much less than Leerburg, but I can't find it on that site anymore. 

How big is Duke? I'm sure you've seen the facebook pictures of Aiden. He's between 85-90lbs and those sizes are perfect for him. I've seen the 4.0mm prongs and they just seem huge to me.

Welcome to the addiction club!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I love the Leerburg agitation collars. I have the one without the handle for Aiden and it's great!
> 
> My favorite tugs are these. Aiden is kind of picky and likes his tugs to be kinda squishy. He's not a fan of the leather or hard jute roll types. We have the synthetic material and jute of this same style.
> Leerburg | Mini Tug
> ...


Haha! Oh yes, I can see it already..... It was awesome seeing him working... What a rush! We had tons of fun! Duke was ALL into it! We are switching to German commands.... I know a little German, took some classes, and I like speaking it... so why not?! He took to it well! Didn't seem to bother him at all, or even confuse him. 

Duke sticks around 75-80lbs. His current prong is probably a 3.3mm. I'll need to measure it.

I like that tug you posted.. although Leerburg is a bit pricey compared to the others.... I don't see one as nice as that one. I like the two handles. Duke will probably want the softer ones too. We use a soft one today and he LOVED it! So... guess that's a safe choice.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Haha! Oh yes, I can see it already..... It was awesome seeing him working... What a rush! We had tons of fun! Duke was ALL into it! We are switching to German commands.... I know a little German, took some classes, and I like speaking it... so why not?! He took to it well! Didn't seem to bother him at all, or even confuse him.
> 
> Duke sticks around 75-80lbs. His current prong is probably a 3.3mm. I'll need to measure it.
> 
> I like that tug you posted.. although Leerburg is a bit pricey compared to the others.... I don't see one as nice as that one. I like the two handles. Duke will probably want the softer ones too. We use a soft one today and he LOVED it! So... guess that's a safe choice.


I also have a gappay synthetic tug that I got as a gift from someone that Aiden LOVES. I think they ordered it from Hallmark. It might actually be this one. It's two handled and grey like the one on top.
Gappay Synthetic 2 handle tug 5x25cm

I'm so glad Duke enjoyed it!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I also have a gappay synthetic tug that I got as a gift from someone that Aiden LOVES. I think they ordered it from Hallmark. It might actually be this one. It's two handled and grey like the one on top.
> Gappay Synthetic 2 handle tug 5x25cm
> 
> I'm so glad Duke enjoyed it!


Me too! I was really hoping he would! Very proud of him today! 

And that was one of the tugs I was looking at... Seemed to be a nice one too. May go with that one for now. 

Is the Curogan better then the stainless steel? Both are the same price... wasn't sure if one was better or not. I like the look of the Curogan.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

No difference that I could really tell. I like the way the curogan looks though. I think I read that some dogs with sensitive skin may tolerate the curogan better than the others, but I've ever had a problem with any of them.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> No difference that I could really tell. I like the way the curogan looks though. I think I read that some dogs with sensitive skin may tolerate the curogan better than the others, but I've ever had a problem with any of them.


Yeah, I see that it's nickel free. So it has less of a chance to stain the dogs fur and it's better for sensitive skin dogs. I do like how it looks though.... for the same price... why not? Duke doesn't have sensitive skin, but, if it's better for him, same price, and looks nicer... then we're going with that! I was just thinking stainless steel since it doesn't rust and lasts longer... hopefully the curogan is the same.

Ordering that and the gappay tug from Hallmark now. Those are the two most important things, then the kennel on Friday. And if he continues to enjoy it and do well.. I'll order him a nice agitation collar and a better leather leash. I also need a shorter leash for OB... I hate how my 6ft thick leather leash feels when I'm working on fuss with him... too much leash, too thick in my hands. So I think I may get a thinner 4ft soon.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Yeah, I see that it's nickel free. So it has less of a chance to stain the dogs fur and it's better for sensitive skin dogs. I do like how it looks though.... for the same price... why not? Duke doesn't have sensitive skin, but, if it's better for him, same price, and looks nicer... then we're going with that! I was just thinking stainless steel since it doesn't rust and lasts longer... hopefully the curogan is the same.
> 
> Ordering that and the gappay tug from Hallmark now. Those are the two most important things, then the kennel on Friday. And if he continues to enjoy it and do well.. I'll order him a nice agitation collar and a better leather leash. I also need a shorter leash for OB... I hate how my 6ft thick leather leash feels when I'm working on fuss with him... too much leash, too thick in my hands. So I think I may get a thinner 4ft soon.



Yeah I really like the curogan on black/red dogs. So handsome 

Crate is definitely important. Especially during protection. Once they realize whats going on outside the car, they tend to get slightly antsy to say the least! I like my 4ft leather for obedience very much. It's just a cheap-o one from a local pet store, but it does the job. I also use my 18 inch tab for heeling because it's so light that I can drop it without him noticing and work on some off-leash stuff at the same time. That one is just a cut nylon leash with a knot tied in the end. My agitation leash is a really sturdy nylon one too because my club helper isn't a fan of the leather because of how it stretches and can let the dogs in on some cheap shots.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Yeah I really like the curogan on black/red dogs. So handsome
> 
> Crate is definitely important. Especially during protection. Once they realize whats going on outside the car, they tend to get slightly antsy to say the least! I like my 4ft leather for obedience very much. It's just a cheap-o one from a local pet store, but it does the job. I also use my 18 inch tab for heeling because it's so light that I can drop it without him noticing and work on some off-leash stuff at the same time. That one is just a cut nylon leash with a knot tied in the end. My agitation leash is a really sturdy nylon one too because my club helper isn't a fan of the leather because of how it stretches and can let the dogs in on some cheap shots.


Oh yeah! I definitely want a crate for him. It was a pain to hold on to him today when he KNEW what was happening on the field. He wanted to get in there SOOOO bad! So... we are definitely going down to the store Friday and buying a travel crate. So at least by Friday we will (should) have our tug toy, new prong, and a travel crate.

All that's left.... 4ft leash, agitation collar, probably a better 6ft leash too.... and I'll be good... for now! 

(What size travel crate do you use with Aiden?)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Get the DVD's about Crate Games from Susan Garrett. Crate Games

Lot's of Schutzhund People do these. The dogs also learn to calm down in the car and it's always nice and looks very professional when the dogs do not start rambling in the car while others are on the field and you can actually take your dog out of the crate without any issues. 

Once they learn what it's all about some dogs literally go nuts and crazy in their crates. Crate Games helps with that and also helps with your overall obedience training.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Get the DVD's about Crate Games from Susan Garrett. Crate Games
> 
> Lot's of Schutzhund People do these. The dogs also learn to calm down in the car and it's always nice and looks very professional when the dogs do not start rambling in the car while others are on the field and you can actually take your dog out of the crate without any issues.
> 
> Once they learn what it's all about some dogs literally go nuts and crazy in their crates. Crate Games helps with that and also helps with your overall obedience training.


Thanks, I'll look into that! Yeah, I can tell from today... he really gets riled up! He was going crazy, barking and spinning, and lunging to run forward..... which they said in the beginning you want during bite work.... you want them to be excited for it and to build that. But, later, they need to know when to knock it off and control themselves. I definitely do not want him to be a distraction to everyone. He'll be crated next time for sure!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For DVD's go on bowwowflix.com, you can rent the crate games from there(I just returned it yesterday!) 
I'd also get some of the Michael Ellis videos as you get more into it, the retrieves, send out and jumping ones are great(even if they are repetitive.... 15 minute videos stretched out to several hours.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> For DVD's go on bowwowflix.com, you can rent the crate games from there(I just returned it yesterday!)
> I'd also get some of the Michael Ellis videos as you get more into it, the retrieves, send out and jumping ones are great(even if they are repetitive.... 15 minute videos stretched out to several hours.


Oh, that's definitely where I will go! Like the idea of renting a few of them!  Thank you!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We have these coming in this week:
Gappay Synthetic 2 handle tug 5x25cm
Herm Sprenger Curogan 3.25mm Prong

Getting these in a few weeks:
Agitation Collar (Bridle) 2 ply w/handle
Leather lead
Leather lead 5/8 3ft-4ft

Along with some different tugs and a ball toy (not sure if he'll like it... but figure we could try. If not, Zira will love it!)

Got what I need to so far I guess. Can't wait to have everything here and ready! 

Now... Let's talk treats.... What do you all use? I know hotdogs are the big things, but duke isn't THAT interested in them! So I am not really sure what's the best to use or even try. He likes the Blue Buffalo Salmon treats... but they come in really small bags, and are pricey. For training, not sure I want to waste those. What do you all use?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I use Natural Balance Turkey, Lamb and Beef Sausage. The big sausages are great, you can cut them into the size you need to and it lasts quite a while in the fridge. 
I also use string cheese, a lot. Hot Dogs, not so much but that's a personal preference.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use red barn food rolls and cut them up to pretty small sizes. I get a whole lot for the money!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have to try a few things out with him... I know there has to be something out there. 

He LOVES cheese though... so that may be 1 winner!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> I use red barn food rolls and cut them up to pretty small sizes. I get a whole lot for the money!


Yeah, Natural Balance is the same. The big roll lasts for about a week, depending on how active I am and how the pieces are cut.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What you will find is that buying schutzhund stuff is addictive!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For obedience I use cheese or dried meats (I dry them myself). For tracking I generally use hotdogs (cheap), but have also used burger (beef or pork), left over chicken, roast, or turkey. The problem with cheese is it gets hard to handle and messy in the summer. That is why I started to dry the meat instead.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My problem with cheese is I end up eating half of it 

For tracking I use just about anything...kibble, hot dog, cereal, goldfish crackers, cold cuts that are about to go bad.... If I'm starting to train more challenging corners and need to know exactly where my track is, I use something colorful like goldfish or captain crunch.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> My problem with cheese is I end up eating half of it
> 
> For tracking I use just about anything...kibble, hot dog, cereal, goldfish crackers, cold cuts that are about to go bad.... If I'm starting to train more challenging corners and need to know exactly where my track is, I use something colorful like goldfish or captain crunch.


I'd definitely end up eating goldfish and captain crunch for sure. 

I'm notorious for losing my track and I have no sense of direction, so I use that carpenters chalk stuff that comes in the bottle that is usually used as a refill and squirt a dot of it to the side of my track. I won't try eating that anytime soon, lol.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

A ball cheese/wellness treats/liverwurst-the cheese really comes in handy when I am hungry-ham is also good


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL, Lies, I tend to eat the cheese too. I also will eat my dried treats, though the chicken ones are rather blah.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robk said:


> What you will find is that buying schutzhund stuff is addictive!


....Already see that! LOL! I have a list! 



lhczth said:


> For obedience I use cheese or dried meats (I dry them myself). For tracking I generally use hotdogs (cheap), but have also used burger (beef or pork), left over chicken, roast, or turkey. The problem with cheese is it gets hard to handle and messy in the summer. That is why I started to dry the meat instead.


Ah... yeah, didn't think about that... Especially in FL, that may be an issue in a month or so.  I am going to try a different type of hotdogs... he seemed to like the smell of the ones I got for him and Z, but didn't really want them after he tasted it. I'll try the left over meats though. Now... I'm not sure if this is a dumb question, but I've just never heard of it.... How do you dry meats? I know you can buy dried meat treats, but never thought I could do that at home.



Liesje said:


> My problem with cheese is I end up eating half of it
> 
> For tracking I use just about anything...kibble, hot dog, cereal, goldfish crackers, cold cuts that are about to go bad.... If I'm starting to train more challenging corners and need to know exactly where my track is, I use something colorful like goldfish or captain crunch.


LOL! Oh yes, I love cheese too... I would end up eating it!  Duke loves cheese though, so may have to try. 

Lots of great ideas! Thank you! 



GatorDog said:


> I'd definitely end up eating goldfish and captain crunch for sure.
> 
> I'm notorious for losing my track and I have no sense of direction, so I use that carpenters chalk stuff that comes in the bottle that is usually used as a refill and squirt a dot of it to the side of my track. I won't try eating that anytime soon, lol.


yeah... me too! lol! Especially since I don't really eat breakfast before training day.... I just have a little Fruit Buddy thing... Can't have anything I like around! 



holland said:


> A ball cheese/wellness treats/liverwurst-the cheese really comes in handy when I am hungry-ham is also good


Cold cut ham? Is there any specific type? I know I probably shouldn't get any sort of "honey maple" or "glazed" types... just regular, low sodium, types....


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Another good site to order stuff off of is Dog Equipment - Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility Their prices are pretty reasonable and i've ordered a few things from them now without incident.  Good quality too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> Another good site to order stuff off of is Dog Equipment - Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility Their prices are pretty reasonable and i've ordered a few things from them now without incident.  Good quality too.


Oh yeah! I forgot about them! I like them too.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I definitely wanted everything in by this weekend, or the next..... Soooo... we just placed an order with Zukak9.com.

We ordered:
Agitation Collar: Agitation Collar (Bridle) 2 ply w/handle
3' Leash: Leather lead
6' Leash:Leather lead 5/8 3ft-4ft

All is going to be English-Tan.... I loved the color... think it will look nice on Duke. (his normal collars & leashes are black... wanted something different for this)

So now we have everything being shipped...
Tug toy
Curagen Prong
Agitation Collar
6' & 4' leash

And crate we are buying on Friday from the local store.... No need to ship something like that... we have plenty of places that sell them here.

We are prepared... for now! Until something new comes up that we need! lol! 

Sooooo excited!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You'll end up using a prong and a long line...so all those purchases will be sitting in your toolbox waiting, and wondering when they'll come out again! The toys are most important along with the food rewards. I used my agitation collar a total of two times and my harness is on loan(once again). 
Dumbbells will be your next purchase, and don't forget the tracking flags/line/articles if you are doing all 3 phases. Tracking is often overlooked and it shouldn't be. When you pick up your flags from the home improvement store, buy a 99 cent nail pouch, it will come in handy when you lay tracks. I have a vest and love it, but the pouch is 100x's cheaper.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, the vest is probably my best investment so far. I used a snap open bait bag for so long, and once I got my vest I couldn't believe I'd gone so long without one! I got mine from elitek9 and I love it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The next thing I'm getting is the mannersminder reward system for the obedience training. Once we start on the hold for the retrieve, I'll be needing it.

The agitation collar looks good on the dog when you take pictures, so you can still use it LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, we already have long leads. A 25ft and a 30ft. I'll be getting nicer ones once we start that work. I think it's going to be a while before we move to much more though.

We haven't started tracking yet... I'm going to ask next Sunday when he does those. 

I figured the leashes would be good for OB work. And working at home. No off-leash yet. I'm getting a tab soon. I have a make shift one right now (small leash handle w/clip)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> The next thing I'm getting is the mannersminder reward system for the obedience training. Once we start on the hold for the retrieve, I'll be needing it.
> 
> The agitation collar looks good on the dog when you take pictures, so you can still use it LOL


Lol! Yes I think so too! I love the look of them!


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Two of almost everything. I can't count the number of different lines, collars, and harnesses I have. I have a lot of tugs and balls too, but I generally use the ball. She likes it better.

Get a bait bag.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

sabledog said:


> Two of almost everything. I can't count the number of different lines, collars, and harnesses I have. I have a lot of tugs and balls too, but I generally use the ball. She likes it better.
> 
> Get a bait bag.


That's how I was with the horse's stuff. I always had two or more of everything just in case. Eventually, I'll probably do the same for this.

I've got this bait bag right now (the orange one):
Biscuit Buddy | Animal Allsorts

I love it, and it's been fantastic... but, I was thinking about getting an apron thing from home depot. lots use them and it looks a bit easier and more convenient... However, I don't really need much things as of treats because he's not very food driven unfortunately. He's got ok toy drive. So we mostly use that, and lots of praise and being silly. So... not really sure I need one. Except maybe to hold the toys that can't fit in my back pocket?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

That bag should work. It's mostly for tracking. It'll make your life a lot easier.

Have fun, and keep us posted on his progress


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

sabledog said:


> That bag should work. It's mostly for tracking. It'll make your life a lot easier.
> 
> Have fun, and keep us posted on his progress


Thanks! We are excited! And I am thrilled to be learning.... It's something I've wanted to do for about 10 years. I want to learn as much as I can now, spend a few years around it, meet everyone I can.... then get a working line pup and start them from the ground up! For now though, I want to learn everything I can. So far I have met a lot of very important contacts..... I think I am starting out on a good path! Plus, Duke is SOOOOO happy working on things everyday, he's gaining so much confidence! Can't get any better then that! 

Now I look forward to having all my equipment for him! He's going to be so handsome!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Enjoyed your thread and your enthusiasm. It's so cool when you see that switch go on in your dog. Congrats on your new addiction. 

If you can buy/borrow the Leerburg video with Micheal Ellis "The Power of Training with Food" it's really good for newbies (like me too) on how to use treats effectively and build engagement. Leerburg | The Power of Training Dogs with Food DVD

(btw - you can build food drive....ask for details at your training sessions. No breakfast day of training for a start. I'm drying meat for treats too...Ilda likes them better then hotdogs and they aren't so slippery to hang on to)






TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks! We are excited! And I am thrilled to be learning.... It's something I've wanted to do for about 10 years. I want to learn as much as I can now, spend a few years around it, meet everyone I can.... then get a working line pup and start them from the ground up! For now though, I want to learn everything I can. So far I have met a lot of very important contacts..... I think I am starting out on a good path! Plus, Duke is SOOOOO happy working on things everyday, he's gaining so much confidence! Can't get any better then that!
> 
> Now I look forward to having all my equipment for him! He's going to be so handsome!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Enjoyed your thread and your enthusiasm. It's so cool when you see that switch go on in your dog. Congrats on your new addiction.
> 
> If you can buy/borrow the Leerburg video with Micheal Ellis "The Power of Training with Food" it's really good for newbies (like me too) on how to use treats effectively and build engagement. Leerburg | The Power of Training Dogs with Food DVD
> 
> (btw - you can build food drive....ask for details at your training sessions. No breakfast day of training for a start. I'm drying meat for treats too...Ilda likes them better then hotdogs and they aren't so slippery to hang on to)


 Thanks! It's been lots of fun being around these dogs and seeing what they can do! It's also such a great feeling to see Duke happy and enjoying himself! He's not a very drivey dog, but he has that want to please... If it makes me happy, he'll do it and be happy about it too!

Unfortunately, he's not food driven at all. I've tried everything my trainer told me... even fasting him. He doesn't care enough about food. I fasted him, and even then he got excited, but once we started doing things.... he would rather just get my excitement instead. His toy drive is getting stronger though. I have a tug toy from Hallmark K9 for him and he LOVES it!!! So we are gradually working with that. My trainer believes we can get that up enough to drive him more in OB. For now, he's doing pretty good with praise and some toy rewards.

We'll get there! We're both still learning so much about each other... this is really helping, and our bond is already getting much stronger! We train everyday, and he knows exactly when that time is... he gets extremely excited! This is definitely an awesome experience for us! 

(though.. I am curious.. how do you dry meat for treats? Always willing to try new things... if something ends up working.. then super! I wont complain about that!)


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Always willing to try new things... if something ends up working.. then super! I wont complain about that!)


I like you!
:thumbup:


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

A camera is a good thing to have. Not just to get cool videos and pictures, but to actually be able to see your handling and how you and your dog look together.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks! It's been lots of fun being around these dogs and seeing what they can do! It's also such a great feeling to see Duke happy and enjoying himself! He's not a very drivey dog, but he has that want to please... If it makes me happy, he'll do it and be happy about it too!
> 
> Unfortunately, he's not food driven at all. I've tried everything my trainer told me... even fasting him. He doesn't care enough about food. I fasted him, and even then he got excited, but once we started doing things.... he would rather just get my excitement instead. His toy drive is getting stronger though. I have a tug toy from Hallmark K9 for him and he LOVES it!!! So we are gradually working with that. My trainer believes we can get that up enough to drive him more in OB. For now, he's doing pretty good with praise and some toy rewards.
> 
> ...


He definately didn't want to give up his "prize" or "kill" I was surprised he turned "on" that quick- I like him, he is so sweet and loving and can then go out and do what he does.

and see now you have to buy a camera/camcorder its all part of his "training" equipment- but first- go buy a chair- :wild:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Catu said:


> I like you!
> :thumbup:


 Thanks!



sabledog said:


> A camera is a good thing to have. Not just to get cool videos and pictures, but to actually be able to see your handling and how you and your dog look together.


Yeah, that's what the trainer was saying today. He asked if my SO wouldn't mind taking some videos. Which I only have our phones currently (I have 2 cameras that need to be fixed... though I'd like to replace and upgrade!!).... At least I can see for the most part though. I used to get people to take videos for me ALL the time with the horses. I wanted to see how I was doing so I could critique and fix. I definitely want to use that same tool for this as well!

And of course, I also just love to have videos and pictures of my pups and everything we do! :wub: 



Dooney's Mom said:


> He definately didn't want to give up his "prize" or "kill" I was surprised he turned "on" that quick- I like him, he is so sweet and loving and can then go out and do what he does.
> 
> and see now you have to buy a camera/camcorder its all part of his "training" equipment- but first- go buy a chair- :wild:


LOL! Oh I know... New camera, chair.... the camera has been on my list for about 4 years now! haha! Hasn't happened yet! For now.... phones will work. Or I can borrow my mother's camera for a few days. It's nothing great, but it takes some decent videos and pictures for a point and shoot!

And NOW you see why I love this dog!!! I wouldn't trade him for anything! He comes home and cuddles, can play with kids, joins in all sorts of community events.... But he can then bounce right into the training field, ready for action! :wub: That's my boy! So glad you finally got to meet him.... it's been long enough! haha!

(He didn't drop that darn tug toy for like 6min... he just pranced around with it! LOL! He was too cute with his trophy!)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

An update from training today:

Worked on fuss and our turns, also getting his attention. Worked with the tug toy a bit. He was MUCH better. Not perfect... not flashy... but he didn't miss a step and moved nicely next to me. We also worked on our stop.... Duke has a habit of sitting a step behind me.... have to stop that. I also have a habit of stepping back (without even thinking) to join him.  Lots to work on here. A bit of sit/down stay and recall work.... Definitely a few new things to work on this week for our 'homework'.

Did group OB work too. Weaved in and out of a circle of around 15-20 dogs. Worked a lot on focus. Also had to bring them through a group of people clapping and the trainer hitting a metal food bowl with the handle of the whip. Had to go through, stop, and shake someones hand without the dog looking at anyone or showing concern. Duke did awesome at this! He didn't seem to care too much about the noise. Very proud of him with this! He's gotten a million times better with his focus!

And last thing we did was some agitation work again, just with the tug toy still. He did great! Much more accurate today, and definitely a lot more confident! He was ready to go! Went from sleeping in his crate to going nuts within the time to get from the car to the field! 

We both had a blast!! He did fantastic! I still have some handler things to work on... I think I need more work then he does! Lol! 

Can't wait for next week!!! 

And our new collar and leashes came in today! So next week we will have everything he needs. :wild:


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

where did you go, what club?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

rshkr said:


> where did you go, what club?


I can answer for her, I am going with her. Ed Reyes K9 in Chuluota. My breeder uses him and 3 of my dogs brothers go there as well as her parents. I knew Tricky was wanting to get into it so I told her about it, I'm glad it is working out great for both us!

here is the link to the site

Ed Reyes K9 Training


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Dooney's Mom said:


> I can answer for her, I am going with her. Ed Reyes K9 in Chuluota. My breeder uses him and 3 of my dogs brothers go there as well as her parents. I knew Tricky was wanting to get into it so I told her about it, I'm glad it is working out great for both us!
> 
> here is the link to the site
> 
> Ed Reyes K9 Training


Is this yearly membership or is it per training?
you can pm me for more info, i'd like to know more. currently looking at orlando shutz club but it is always nice to have an option.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was thinking, how neat it is you have Duke. I know his previous owners loved him and cared for him very well, but now that he's with you he can achieve much more of his potentional.  One of those 'kismet' things. Very happy for you two.

Check your PM.




TrickyShepherd said:


> An update from training today:
> 
> Worked on fuss and our turns, also getting his attention. Worked with the tug toy a bit. He was MUCH better. Not perfect... not flashy... but he didn't miss a step and moved nicely next to me. We also worked on our stop.... Duke has a habit of sitting a step behind me.... have to stop that. I also have a habit of stepping back (without even thinking) to join him.  Lots to work on here. A bit of sit/down stay and recall work.... Definitely a few new things to work on this week for our 'homework'.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! It's definitely been a blessing! He's been an amazing addition to our home, and it's amazing to watch him show off what he's bred to do.... I've actually seen a whole other side of him come out.... the real GSD side. It's awesome to watch! He really is an excellent dog! I just wish I could have raised him from puppyhood... He really would have been amazing! For now, we are just wanting him to be happy and enjoy himself. Even if we are not the best, or he doesn't title..... I just want the dog happy, and I'm certainly having fun right there with him learning what I can to be a better handler. It was a blessing for all of us! :wub:


----------

